

Ask HN: Software for creating my own Yahoo Directory or DMOZ - unicornporn

Now that Yahoo! Directory is disappearing, I&#x27;d like to create my own directory of websites. Are there any open-source software solutions for creating these kind of directories?
======
EnderMB
In my experience, directory scripts are similar to forums in that most of them
are about a decade old, and very few of them have anything new or exciting to
bring to the table.

That being said, my experience of directories is quite limited, so I'd be very
interested in hearing about any newer directory scripts on the market.

~~~
unicornporn
Yeah, they all seem to be really old. Perhaps a simple thing like this would
be possible to pull off with Jekyll.

------
coralreef
[https://www.google.ca/search?q=php+directory+script&oq=php+d...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=php+directory+script&oq=php+directory+script&aqs=chrome..69i57.4053j0j1&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
unicornporn
Lot's of hits, but nothing that really does what I'm looking for. A
"directory" can be a lot of things.

------
sarciszewski
No, but this isn't that difficult of a project. I could probably throw
together some boilerplate in a day.

